# Bacardi



## newbs (Oct 14, 2012)

Last night DH and I went out for a few drinks and I gave myself extra NR as I drink Bacardi & Coke and the Bacardi normally sends my BGs high.  Not last night though!  Oddly BGs were low and I then had to eat several things before bed to raise it.


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi newbs

As far as I'm aware, Bacardi alone contains zero carbs, so shouldn't affect your BG in any way in the short term. Anything you mix it with may do unless it's also zero carb (diet coke, etc).

After a few hours, the alcohol hits your liver and stops it squirting glucose into your bloodstream. This is usually why you are at risk of a hypo after drinking alcohol (sometimes 12-24 hours later).

You should only inject extra insulin if you're going to be havign drinks with carbs in. eg. beer, sweet wines, cocktails, etc or mixers with carb such as orange juice or non-diet coke.

DUK advice on alcohol http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Healthy_lifestyle/Alcohol_and_diabetes/

Hope you had a good evening 

Rob


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 14, 2012)

Its likely the coke that's effecting your blood sugar......

I usually reduce my background overnight and have some uncovered carbs before bed when drinking large quantities......


----------



## newbs (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks both - learnt something new there then, always thought that Barcardi raised my BG .  I had Barcardi with diet coke last night so I guess that explains that one! 

Had a good night and DH was happy because I could only manage 3 Barcardis, cheap night for him


----------

